# RR: 8. Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"



## Trout

*1.	Klemperer (cond.), Schwarzkopf, Rössl-Majdan, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1962)










2.	Mehta (cond.), Cotrubas, Ludwig, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1975)










3.	Bernstein (cond.), Hendrick, Ludwig, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Choir	(1987)










4.	Walter (cond.), Forrester, Cundari, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Choir	(1958)










5.	Klemperer (cond.), Baker, Harper, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1965)










6.	Abbado (cond.), Larsson, Gvazava, Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Orféon Donostiarra	(2003)










7.	Rattle (cond.), Auger, Baker, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1986)










8.	Tennstedt (cond.), Kenny, Van Nes, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus	(1989)










9.	Bernstein (cond.), Tourel, Venora, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Collegiate Chorale (1963)










10.	Scherchen (cond.), Coertse, West, Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Vienna Academy Chamber Choir	(1958)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Klemperer (cond.), Schwarzkopf, Rössl-Majdan, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1962)
2.	Mehta (cond.), Cotrubas, Ludwig, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1975)
3.	Bernstein (cond.), Hendrick, Ludwig, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Choir	(1987)
4.	Walter (cond.), Forrester, Cundari, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Choir	(1958)
5.	Klemperer (cond.), Baker, Harper, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1965)
6.	Abbado (cond.), Larsson, Gvazava, Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Orféon Donostiarra	(2003)
7.	Rattle (cond.), Auger, Baker, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1986)
8.	Tennstedt (cond.), Kenny, Van Nes, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus	(1989)
9.	Bernstein (cond.), Tourel, Venora, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Collegiate Chorale (1963)
10.	Scherchen (cond.), Coertse, West, Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Vienna Academy Chamber Choir	(1958)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

